# Northeast Georgia



## gagirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Are there any clubs or anyone on here that lives in the Northeast Georgia area - above Atlanta?


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I know there is one in the Augusta area. Google csra working dog club.


----------



## gagirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks, but that's about 4 -5 hours away.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

gagirl said:


> Are there any clubs or anyone on here that lives in the Northeast Georgia area - above Atlanta?


Would the Athens area work for you?

There's some clubs in Athens and the GASA meets at a kennel between Athens and Snellville.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Coal Mountain Schutzhund Association

there are quite a few trainers in the Canton area. One agility guy in particular has been recommended by a few people. Let me know if you want more info and I will look it up.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Depending on where you are, you could look into chattahoocheeschutzhundclub.net


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We are in Milton/Alpharetta area.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

The clubs I know are southeast of Atlanta in the Griffin area...


----------



## gagirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I found a Schutzhund Club in Athens area that I'm going to check out.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

gagirl said:


> Thanks everyone! I found a Schutzhund Club in Athens area that I'm going to check out.


 
I've heard positive comments about the Athens club...


----------



## Pleopard (Aug 21, 2010)

I noticed you guys responding to this thread in GA. Any of you guys involved in anything down in the Newnan area?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Pleopard said:


> I noticed you guys responding to this thread in GA. Any of you guys involved in anything down in the Newnan area?



Rising Star Working Dog Club has an excellent facility near Newnan. We've gone there for seminars, training, trials, etc. Nice group of people. Our helper that was down here has relocated up there due to work. We miss him dearly.

About Rising Star Working Dog Club


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

There are 3 clubs that could be considered Newnan area....

Rising Star
South Metro
Chattahoochee Schutzhund

There are also some active AKC clubs such as Atlanta Obedience in Norcross.

My advise for anyone starting out is visit at least 3 clubs a few times each before you commit to one.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

edit... somehow all of my links got mixed together

South Metro

Rising Star

Chattahoochee

also: agility in Canton

and one more agility trainer in Canton.


----------



## Pleopard (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll check those out.


----------



## gagirl (Jul 1, 2010)

I went to the Athens Schutzhund club today and I loved it! My dog and I both really enjoyed ourselves, I think that's something we're definitely going to continue!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I meet with the German Shepherd Club of Woodstock (I think that's the right name lol...)


----------



## GW Fisher (Nov 6, 2015)

Years ago I was a member of the Northeast Georgia Schutzhund Club in Bogart, Ga. A couple deployments overseas and other interests have kept me out of the loop as far as working dogs goes. I am desiring to get back involved in Schutzhund. Does anybody know what happened to Heidi and David Landau?. I have totally lost track of them and internet searches indicate the club is possibly closed down. I live in Banks County Ga.. Near Toccoa. Anybody familar with a club near me. Is Northeast Georgia possibly operating under a different name??. Thanks for any information provided.

Greg Fisher


----------

